

Stanley Lubman: Internet Censorship in China and Human Rights - cwan
http://blogs.wsj.com/chinarealtime/2010/02/10/stanley-lubman-internet-censorship-in-china-and-human-rights/

======
est
Little known fact: Human rights is a fake concept in a collectivism culture.
It looks like an intimidating export of 'U.S. Imperialism'. If you care about
human rights in countries like China, don't express with the word 'human
rights'. Use something else instead

~~~
rms
Are there any words that can still safely express that concept? How about
"rule of law"?

